# full size lightbar mounting to a protech headach rack



## cat10

how are u guys mounting ur full size lightbars to a protech headach rack i want to mount my whelen justice light bar to a protech rack pictures would be great


----------



## cat320

well I have my patriot bar from whelen mounted to my back rack with the L brackets from backrack and on the bar irself I have the perminate mount option on it and that has 1 bolt that comes down off the whelen bracket on the bar. you can mount it the other way with the feet too I have done that before.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

cat10;1791953 said:


> how are u guys mounting ur full size lightbars to a protech headach rack i want to mount my whelen justice light bar to a protech rack pictures would be great


I'll post pics later.


----------



## cat10

ya i got it mounted on a backrack now but i just got a aluminum protech rack


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Oh........ I see "protech" now. Thought they offered a Mount for it?


----------



## cat10

i have no idea thinking about welding some flat stock on top and mount it that was i just want to c wat everyone else is doing


----------



## tjctransport

no idea what a protech rack is, but on my 02 i made my rack out of 1 inch square tube. 
i then welded 2 inch sections of 2 inch tube to the top rail and have the federal jetstrobe bar bolted to those pieces. 
the whelen edge LTL bar is going on the aluminum rack body. i am making some 2 inch wide risers to mount to the head board, then i will be mounting the edge bar to the risers.


----------



## cat320

Cat 10 here is my set up


----------



## cat10

cat320 ya thats they way i got the set up now and i wanna mount it on this rack


----------



## cat320

I think for that type I would weld a piece of flat stock and put the regular mount with the feet and bolt it on each side of the main frame.


----------



## TJS

cat320;1792605 said:


> Cat 10 here is my set up


Your bar mount is simple yet effective. However for a thief it is an easy snatch and grab with just a speed wrench or a power driver with a socket and a pair of side cutters. That could be gone in less than 15 seconds. Not saying there is no fool proof design from theft but if you make it more difficult for the thief to get where it takes more time they will probably pass on stealing it. Just looking at the mounts and the bolts, it says "steal me". Even tacking some angle over the bolt heads will be some sort of deterrent. This will create a "next step" the thief has to take to get the bar, more noise, more time, more tools they will pass. I know people will say, there is no theft where I live. Hey but you never know.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This is very true. I take s chisel across the threads on the 3/8 bolt and use trox on the attachment to light it self.

My alarm is wired to police siren to


----------



## nepatsfan

that's chicago vs. stoneham ma. If I was in Chicago i would stay under my bed with a 12 guage and never come out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

nepatsfan;1793081 said:


> that's chicago vs. stoneham ma. If I was in Chicago i would stay under my bed with a 12 guage and never come out.


Hahaha....that's way I'm on the road 9 months ayear.


----------



## cat320

The thought has crossed my mind on how to secure it better and I did find a bolt loose one time and thought that someone might of been trying to steel it but got interrupted in the process.


----------



## tjctransport

i have carriage bolts welded to my rack mount plates, and i put the nuts up under the bed. to take the rack off you need to get to the nuts from underneath with 48 inches of extension bars on the ratchet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

tjctransport;1793186 said:


> i have carriage bolts welded to my rack mount plates, and i put the nuts up under the bed. to take the rack off you need to get to the nuts from underneath with 48 inches of extension bars on the ratchet.


If they want the rack that bad, come get it!


----------



## cat10

That means I might just have to buy a tool box to slow them down


----------



## TJS

I am not talking about stealing the rack. I am talking about the lightbar itself.


----------



## cat10

I don't think ull be able to reach the bolts for the light bar with out taking the rack off or it will be a real pain in the but


----------



## BostonRamGuy

You'll have to cut and weld some specific brackets to mount the bar flat since the top of your cab bar comes to a point. I say create some specific brackets, weld whelen flat mounts to that, then bolt bar on.


----------



## cat10

got some brackets welded on for the lightbar


----------



## cat10

one more just need to figure out wat kind of work light i want to put on


----------



## condo plow

nepatsfan;1793081 said:


> that's chicago vs. stoneham ma. If I was in Chicago i would stay under my bed with a 12 guage and never come out.


I just installed my full light bar with back rack mounts.
The 4 nuts under my light bar are welded. The 4 nuts & bolts on my back rack are welded. The 4 nuts & bolts from my pro rack are welded to the bed
Anyone that's wants to steal something they will find a way. I just make it a little harder for them to steal from me..
The truck has 2 gps trackers


----------



## TJS

These are pics from my whelen BAR narrowing project. I made these upright brackets with blind studs so there are no bolts or nuts holding the light bar on. However I am going to also weld the heads of the bolts where this assembly bolts onto my headache rack.Again, if theives want it they will get it somehow.


----------



## acusanello

I freakin love this protech setup. It's the exact thing I want on my rig.


----------



## cat320

acusanello;1888685 said:


> I freakin love this protech setup. It's the exact thing I want on my rig.


Magnum makes something similar in aluminum but they are not cheap . 
http://www.magnummfginc.com/products/truck-racks/


----------



## acusanello

i saw those too. i like the magnum better b/c they set flush with the roof


----------



## cat320

The one thing I want to do this time around is make or buy a bracket to flip my bar so I can get it into the garage.


----------



## acusanello

that would be nice, hey cat320 your from stoneham! I'm from lexington


----------



## cat320

Your not to far from me my friend dumps out at the town yard on heartwell ave for his landscaping business.

so have you narrowed down your rack? I think I might just go with the magnum but I'm just waiting till I have the my new truck here to see how the height is and the difference in the rack heights . the only thing I have to figure out is where to mount switches for all the light functions seams like there is less room for that stuff in the new truck.


----------



## acusanello

ah yes, nothing like our dump... 

as for the rack i still do not know. i love the pro tech. they look sweet and the prices i have found are super attractive but the magnum seems to fits better. Yea especially with a big bar theres a lot. i may keep it mobile so i can use it then tuck it away in my center console. 

Another issue I'm trying to overcome is this stupid tonneau liner chevy has the is over the bed rails. If my brother wants a new one ill give him mine and get the roll x one, if not then then i might stick with the pro tech. i would feel much better cutting that up given its significantly less $$


----------



## cat320

I like the pro tech too but I think it's higher than I want This time around I want to fit in my garage in case I gave to work on the truck not I have a massive one but anything beats the elements my last truck with the back rack and not light bar on just cleared the 7' door but I had to take the light bar off which never happens once it goes on lol . magnum has a low and a high model and I'm going to get the break lights too with it all plug and play except for the wire splice from rack to harness and no drill install which I like too like the back rack.we will have to meet up and compare racks if my truck ever gets here still on the railcar last I talked to dealer then it has to go to Madigan for the plow.


----------



## acusanello

yea thats my biggest issue with the pro tech is the height. seems just a little off to me, and no disrespect to anyone who has it, i think they still look awesome. i would love to! pm me when you get it. what truck is coming your way?


----------



## cat10

ya i wish my protech was like a inch or 2 shorter but it doesnt bother me that much i got use to it


----------



## cat320

2015 chevy 2500hd gasser reg cab it's going to have that 8" mylink system in it . right now I hope it does not snow at all I still want to break it in undercoat and install my light bar and rack but as long as I have the first 2 things done the rest can wait .


----------



## acusanello

I also thought about buying the pro tech because i love how it looks and just shortening it by an inch or two. 

nice choice! i bought a 13' last year and love it. mines a diesel though. i'm very interested to see how that big my link system works. I'm not a big fan of touch screens. what plow are you going with?


----------



## cat320

going with the fisher 8' hd like I have now was thinking of going with the v but but I really don't need a v for what I plow. .


----------



## acusanello

yup i put a v on mine last week. don't think you can go wrong either way. not to mention the price difference haha! 

cat10, are you going to mount on some work lights on your rack?


----------



## cat10

just had a some hella work lights laying around so i put those up


----------



## acusanello

i love that set up so much. do you think there would be room for a tonneau cover to fit in there?


----------



## cat10

acusanello;1890324 said:


> i love that set up so much. do you think there would be room for a tonneau cover to fit in there?


I have no idea never looked close enough how a tonneau cover gets fitted


----------



## acusanello

guess ill order one and if i need to cut it up...oh well lol


----------



## cat320

I think you could probably get the cover to fit maybe with some modification depending on if it goes all the way to the outer edge or if it stops at the inner one . my sister has one on there pickup and it stops inside and not to the outer edge but it came with the truck when she bought it.


----------

